
The most successful founders don't always look good on paper - rmason
https://www.businessinsider.com/former-y-combinator-partner-founder-side-projects-2018-10
======
rdlecler1
Thst’s great but some people are going to school and working nearly FT jobs.
No hobbies for them.

